# 10 Jähriger hört nicht auf zu wachsen - bereit für 650b?



## Ben-HD (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo Kinderbikefans,

schon bei der letzten Anschaffung habt ihr mir super geholfen. Nun hört mein Ältester nicht auf zu wachsen und das 26" Pyro sieht mittlerweile etwas klein aus. Daher hier mein Beitrag mit der Frage, ob wir schon aufs nächste Bike wechseln sollten, mit 27,5". Ich hätte noch einen LRS, eine 11 oder 12x Schaltung und diverse Kleinteile daheim.

01. Innenbeinlänge? 63cm
02. Größe? 140cm
03. Alter? 10
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? Ja kann er zuverlässig, u.a. Schulweg, Weg zu Freunden.
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? Soll was Ordentliches werden ohne rumzuspinnen.
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? Yes!
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? Kann, aber kein absolutes Muss.
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? Ja, aber nicht alles. Würde aber auch Teile jagen wollen.
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Schulweg, zu Freunden, gemeinsame Ausflüge. 
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Wir wohnen am Berg, das Gelände ist hügelig, viel Wald. Höchster Punkt 450 m, wir auf ca. 200, man muss immer ins Tal auf 100 m. 


Was ich mir angesehen habe war u.a. Commencal Meta HT Junior (preislich für ein Neurad schon an der Grenze):








						Boutique
					





					www.commencal-store.com
				




Canyon 








						Neuron AL Young Hero
					

Kleiner Rahmen, große Performance: Das Neuron AL Young Hero in der Größe 2XS bringt die Jugend auf die Trails: 130 mm soft abstimmbarer Federweg, 165 mm kurze Kurbeln, kleine Übersetzung und leicht rollende Schwalbe Reifen für große Ausflüge mit Friends & Family.




					www.canyon.com
				




Propain Yuma (zu teuer)


Aktuell fährt er ein Pyro 26", was er wegen des geringen Gewichts sehr mag. Aber Federung... und die dicken Reifen... sieht halt einfach geil aus und seitdem ich die leicht laufenden Reifen am Pyro gegen ein paar gröbere Schwalbe getauscht habe fährt das Bike "viiiel besser"! Optische Motivation scheint zu helfen.

Was könnt ihr mir raten? Gibts brauchbare Rahmen in seiner Größe und kann er schon 27,5" fahren? Geht schon ein Hardtail? Beim Fully hätte ich Bauweh wegen des möglicherweise explodierenden Gewichts oder meiner implodierenden Geldbörse.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juni 2020)

Meine(8) ahat sich mit der Größe ein tyee in xs aufgebaut und ist damit viel sicherer und selbstbewusster unterwegs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (16. Juni 2020)

Tyee in XS fährt mein Sohn auch seit 1.40cm. Aber der Markt sieht da momentan nicht so rosig aus, das dürfte mit dem Budget schwierig werden.

Mir wird aber noch nicht ganz klar wofür das Rad genutzt wird. Für den Schulweg wäre mir so ein Rad viel zu schade. Das macht ja nur Sinn wenn es regelmäßig auch wirklich ins Gelände oder den Park geht.


----------



## Olli23 (16. Juni 2020)

Schau doch mal nach einem Fuse, ist ein Hardtail mit dicken Reifen, hat mein Sohn auch in gebrauch und ist damit im Alltag zufrieden.


----------



## Ben-HD (16. Juni 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meine(8) ahat sich mit der Größe ein tyee in xs aufgebaut und ist damit viel sicherer und selbstbewusster unterwegs! Anhang anzeigen 1065913



Cooles Bild, zudem schon so hoch gewachsen mit 8! Unglaublich.
Gabs das Tyee als Rahmenset?



below schrieb:


> Tyee in XS fährt mein Sohn auch seit 1.40cm. Aber der Markt sieht da momentan nicht so rosig aus, das dürfte mit dem Budget schwierig werden.
> 
> Mir wird aber noch nicht ganz klar wofür das Rad genutzt wird. Für den Schulweg wäre mir so ein Rad viel zu schade. Das macht ja nur Sinn wenn es regelmäßig auch wirklich ins Gelände oder den Park geht.



Das neue Bike muss für alles her halten, so wie das Pyro jetzt. Zu schade, hm, also ich hab die letzten Jahre viel darum gekämpft, dass er das Fahrrad als Mittel zur selbstständigen Fortbewegung nutzt. Dadurch das wir am Berg wohnen war es immeretwas schwierig, weil die Rampe hier mit einem standard Kinderbike sehr schwer zu erklimmen war. Wir hatten vor dem Pyro ein Specialized Hotrock 20“. Das wog ü12 kg. Schon scheisse. Denke aber jetzt könnts was mit Federung und etwas mehr Gewicht werden. Meine Idealvorstellung wäre ja, dass wir zusammen mit Mama mal ein paar leichte Trails absurfen können in Zukunft. Das ist mit dem Pyro bedingt spaßig, da das keine Federung hat.


----------



## below (16. Juni 2020)

Das zu schade bezog sich eher auf die Gefahr, dass es abhanden kommt. So ein Haufen Geld steht ja recht selten an der Schule rum. Zumindest bei uns an der Grundschule war es eher selten, dass ein Kinderrad mehr als 300€ wert war.

Wenn Du schon ein paar Teile hast, schau Dich doch mal nach eine Rahmen um. VPACE MAX275 wäre ja evtl. ein Kandidat und soll laut HP im Juli ja wieder lieferbar sein.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Juni 2020)

below schrieb:


> Das zu schade bezog sich eher auf die Gefahr, dass es abhanden kommt. So ein Haufen Geld steht ja recht selten an der Schule rum. Zumindest bei uns an der Grundschule war es eher selten, dass ein Kinderrad mehr als 300€ wert war.



Für den Zweck wird es bei uns eine "Schulschlampe" geben zu 20" Zeiten war die kitasch... Ein hotrock ?



powerwheelie schrieb:


> Cooles Bild, zudem schon so hoch gewachsen mit 8! Unglaublich.
> Gabs das Tyee als Rahmenset?



Wird im September 9... ja schon eine kleine Riesin  

Das tyee habe ich als Rahmen mit Dämpfer sehr günstig auf eBay gefunden, hatte den Markt lange beobachtet, hatte erst bedenken, als ich dann aber wußte wer der Vorbesitzer war, und nach kurzem Telefonat/ handynummercheck waren diese verflogen . Und 2 Tage später war der Rahmen dann da. 
Lrs und Gabel  kam dann hier aus dem Bikemarkt, Schaltung und Kurbel aus Altenständen. Bremsen waren zufällig gerade von rcz 2 Mal mt5 mit HC hebeln eingetrudelt. Kurbel wurde dann auf Weihnachten bei meinen Eltern ( ordentliches Werkzeug in der Garage vorhanden) eingekürzt... alles in allem wird der Aufbau um die 1000 gelegen haben  so wie es auf dem Bilde ist etwa 12,x kg. In 2 Nachmittagen hat sie es dann selbst zusammengebaut, was ihr sehr viel Spass bereitet hat und das wertschätzen des Rades verstärkt hat. 


Rumspielen selbst auf ner normalen runde kann sie seit dem nicht mehr sein lassen


----------



## the lars (16. Juni 2020)

Das alte Yuma, ich glaube vor 2018, war ja auch der Tyee in XS von daher ist das schon mega. Unserem Junior hab ich jetzt ein gebrauchtes 2019er Yuma organisiert, aber der Gebrauchtmarkt ist momentan echt überschaubar. Einträge bei Kleinanzeigen verschwinden in der Regel innerhalb eines Tages wieder. 
Über Commencal liest man allgemein viel Gutes, ich hätte auch ein Clash für Junior genommen, aber das Yuma war jetzt gerade da. Vermutlich bleibt er diese Saison eh noch auf dem Frechdax.

Hast du größere Bikeparks in der Nähe? Falls es da einen Verleih gibt kann man auch mal nach gebrauchten Bikes fragen. Ja, sie sind dort häufig im Park unterwegs, aber meistens auch gut gewartet.

Muss es ein Fully sein? Sicher nicht, aber wenn es möglich ist und eventuell auch raueres Gelände ruft, hat der liebe Nachwuchs ja auch etwas davon.


----------



## Ben-HD (17. Juni 2020)

Das Tyee scheint aktuell keine Option zu sein, einfach weil es keine gibt. Welche anderen Rahmen würden denn in welcher Größe in Frage kommen?

Ein Tyee in XS gibt es, aber 2100€?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in St. Johann finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				






Olli23 schrieb:


> Schau doch mal nach einem Fuse, ist ein Hardtail mit dicken Reifen, hat mein Sohn auch in gebrauch und ist damit im Alltag zufrieden.



Hab ich mir angesehen, gabs das auch in XS? Habe auf ebay ein S gefunden, aber könnte mir vorstellen, dass das zu groß ist. Berichte doch mal über Schrittlänge/Größe deines Sohnes und das eingesetzte Rad bzw. den Rahmen.








						Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Sportbedarf und Campingausrüstung gebraucht kaufen - Jetzt in Staig finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Albschrat (17. Juni 2020)

Schau Dir mal das Dartmoor Blackbird Junior an... gibt es auch als Rahmenset (teilweise für 5xx,- EUR) zum selber aufbauen...
Alternativ geht auch ein älteres Canyon Nerve in XS... davon gibt es regelmäßig welche bei ebay Kleinanzeigen. Sind meistens von Frauen gefahren worden und in gutem Zustand. Für Jugendliche durchaus eine Alternative.
Das Young Hero ist eher untauglich, wurde auch schon im Vorstellungsthread ausgiebig diskutiert.


----------



## Ben-HD (17. Juni 2020)

Danke, gucke ich jetzt gleich. Was ist denn mit diesem Badboy?






						EIGHTSHOT X-COADY 275 Disc
					






					www.eightshot.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samilio (17. Juni 2020)

Interessante Antworten hier, ich würde aber nochmal einen Schritt zurück gehen:



powerwheelie schrieb:


> 09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Schulweg, zu Freunden, gemeinsame Ausflüge.
> 10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Wir wohnen am Berg, das Gelände ist hügelig, viel Wald. Höchster Punkt 450 m, wir auf ca. 200, man muss immer ins Tal auf 100 m.



Bei dem Einsatzzweck (Schulweg, gemeinsame Radltouren), hügeliges Gelände etc. würde ich jetzt nicht direkt an ein Bergab-Geschoss á la Yuma/Tyee denken. Auch das Commencal ist ähnlich ausgelegt.

Oder geht's damit auch regelmäßig in den Bikepark oder auf rumpeligere Enduro-Touren?

Unterschätze das Mehrgewicht und die spezielle Geometrie der Räder nicht.

Die geilste DH-Optik mit Federung und dicken Reifen bringt nichts, wenn der Spaß beim Fahren auf der Strecke bleibt. Erkennt auch ein 10jähriger schnell.



powerwheelie schrieb:


> Aktuell fährt er ein Pyro 26", was er wegen des geringen Gewichts sehr mag.



Das Pyro 26 wiegt einige Kilo weniger als die vorher genannten Bikes. Der Unterschied wäre sehr (!) deutlich spürbar.

Ich würde (sofern ich deinen Einsatzzweck richtig verstehe) auf ein leichtes Hardtail setzen. Vpace Max275 wäre sicher nahe am Optimum, aber auch ein Pyro (B14?) oder das neue Woom Off Air 6 wären interesannt. Um nur mal drei Beispiele zu nennen.



powerwheelie schrieb:


> Danke, gucke ich jetzt gleich. Was ist denn mit diesem Badboy?



Eightshot ist der Versuch von Puky, etwas "coolere" Räder zu verkaufen und im wachsenden Markt von Kids-MTBs mitzumischen. Ich find's nicht sehr gelungen, ist für ernsthaften MTB-Einsatz stark limitiert.


----------



## Albschrat (17. Juni 2020)

Eightshot ist Marketinggeschwurbel von Puky... Allein der Lenkwinkel von dem Teil... 

Es gibt im Netz auch immer wieder mal günstige Rahmen von Cube zu finden, auch in kleineren Größen. Da hätte man eine gute Basis um selber was aufzubauen. Ob es für Deinen Anwendungsfall tatsächlich unbedingt was aus der Fully-Ecke braucht, glaube ich auch nicht. Zumindest nachdem was bisher bekannt ist.


----------



## kc85 (17. Juni 2020)

Sehe ich auch so. Die bisherigen Infos würden mich in Richtung leichtes Hardtail überlegen lassen.

Wenn man es beim Aufbau mit dem Bling-Faktor nicht übertreibt, taugt so ein Rad auch für die Schule.

kc85


----------



## Ben-HD (17. Juni 2020)

Ich denk es wird das VPACE MAX275. Das kann ich finanziell gerade noch so vor mir verantworten und ich könnte mir denken, dass das Ding relativ preisstabil ist.
Das Moritz275 wäre richtig geil, aber 2200€ ist einfach zu viel Knete. Da würde ich ihm eher nen Erwachsenenbike bauen wenn er später Lust darauf hat.

@Albschrat ich möchte dem Jungen weiter die Motivation am Biken erhalten und hoffe, ihn mit einem ordentlichen Bike noch mehr nach draußen zu bugsieren. Jetzt wo die Versuchungen von Handy und Playstation jeden Tag da sind. Man kann mit ihm dann vielleicht schon mal ne leichte Trailrunde drehen. Dahingehend sollte das Bike nicht nur für Pendelwege nutzbar sein, sondern ich will ein MTB, das auch für Trailtouren reicht.


----------



## Olli23 (17. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
das Fuse gbt es nur in S. Mein Sohn war 11, hatte aber Lange beine und passte gerade so auf ein M.


----------



## marcel_wob (17. Juni 2020)

Bei dem Einsatzgebiet würde ich auf jeden Fall ein Hardtail nehmen.

Unsere hat bei 145cm (zum 8. Geburtstag...) ein selbst aufgebautes Hardtail auf Basis eines XS (14") Cube Rahmen bekommen - die "Ladies"-Version, wie auch immer die nochmal heißen... Das bringt noch etwas mehr Luft zwischen Schritt und Oberrohr.
Da momentan die Sattelhöhe noch dadurch begrenzt ist mit den Zehenspitzen auf den Boden zu kommen, sind aktuell noch 26" Laufräder verbaut. Potential zum Mitwachsen ist also gegeben.

Kann ich so nur empfehlen - alles in allem kommt man mit etwas Glück deutlich unter 500€ raus und das Kind hat Spaß beim selbst aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty79 (17. Juni 2020)

Meiner ist auch 9 ca. 140cm gross und fährt ein 29er yt jeffsy in gr.s mit 27,5" laufräder und 165mm Kurbel. Das passt ihm ganz gut.
Wir fahren damit trails und auch Park und er lässt es auch damit ganz schön laufen.

Das erste mal in Maribor. Es hat ihm sehr gefallen.


----------



## samilio (18. Juni 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> ch denk es wird das VPACE MAX275. Das kann ich finanziell gerade noch so vor mir verantworten und ich könnte mir denken, dass das Ding relativ preisstabil ist.



Perfekte Wahl!

Vpace ist super preisstabil. Ich habe den Gebrauchtmarkt längere Zeit beobachtet und die allermeisten Angebote waren (selbst im Winter) innerhalb weniger Tage verkauft.



powerwheelie schrieb:


> Man kann mit ihm dann vielleicht schon mal ne leichte Trailrunde drehen. Dahingehend sollte das Bike nicht nur für Pendelwege nutzbar sein, sondern ich will ein MTB, das auch für Trailtouren reicht.



Klingt super, ihr werdet sicher viel Spaß haben


----------



## Ben-HD (18. Juni 2020)

Hab ihm gestern das VPACE und das 27.5" Pyro unter die Nase gehalten. Er will das Pyro. Ich selber hätte das VPACE gekauft, aber ich muss es ja auch nicht fahren. Kannste manchmal nix machen.


----------



## Schnegge (18. Juni 2020)

Ich würde auch definitiv ein Hardtail empfehlen. Der Beschreibung nach ist die Fahrtechnik bei Trails, Sprüngen etc. noch nicht allzu ausgeprägt. Auf dem Hardtail lernt man sauber zu fahren und bei Sprüngen sicher zu landen... ...kostet aber auch manchmal die Nerven der Eltern, weil es öfter Plattfüsse gibt... Aber die Häufigkeit der snakebites im Hinterrad ist ein guter Indikator für den richtigen Umstiegszeitpunkt auf ein Fully. Auch ruft das Einsatzgebiet eher nach einem leichten als nach einem abfahrtsorientierten bike...

Meine Empfehlung: Such ein Hardtail mit einem Reach um die 400 und einem Stack bis 600; Lenkwinkel um die 67/68° und Kettenstreben bis 435 damit es auch noch verspielt ist und der Sohnemann auch mal das Vorderrad lüpfen kann. Federweg 100 bis 120 mm, mehr nur, wenn ein gesteigertes Abfahrtspotential in näherer Zukunft ansteht... ob 26er  oder 27.5er sollte egal sein, wenn die Überstandshöhe passt. 29er halte ich bei der Körpergrösse für unpassend..



shorty79 schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch 9 ca. 140cm gross und fährt ein 29er yt jeffsy in gr.s mit 27,5" laufräder und 165mm Kurbel. Das passt ihm ganz gut.


Er hat Spass... von daher passte es schon... ...wenn ich aber sehe wie er sich beim Pedalerien abmüht, muss ich sagen zu gross und Kurbel zu lang... ...kann man so fahren, würde ich aber nicht als Empehlung aussprechen...


----------



## shorty79 (18. Juni 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Ich würde auch definitiv ein Hardtail empfehlen. Der Beschreibung nach ist die Fahrtechnik bei Trails, Sprüngen etc. noch nicht allzu ausgeprägt. Auf dem Hardtail lernt man sauber zu fahren und bei Sprüngen sicher zu landen... ...kostet aber auch manchmal die Nerven der Eltern, weil es öfter Plattfüsse gibt... Aber die Häufigkeit der snakebites im Hinterrad ist ein guter Indikator für den richtigen Umstiegszeitpunkt auf ein Fully. Auch ruft das Einsatzgebiet eher nach einem leichten als nach einem abfahrtsorientierten bike...
> 
> Meine Empfehlung: Such ein Hardtail mit einem Reach um die 400 und einem Stack bis 600; Lenkwinkel um die 67/68° und Kettenstreben bis 435 damit es auch noch verspielt ist und der Sohnemann auch mal das Vorderrad lüpfen kann. Federweg 100 bis 120 mm, mehr nur, wenn ein gesteigertes Abfahrtspotential in näherer Zukunft ansteht... ob 26er  oder 27.5er sollte egal sein, wenn die Überstandshöhe passt. 29er halte ich bei der Körpergrösse für unpassend..
> 
> ...



Er hat eh auch noch ein 24" canyon mit dem er auch noch gerne fährt.
Somit reichts fürs bergabfahren.
Kann nicht jedes jahr ein exakt passendes radl für die jungs kaufen.
Wenn wir früher nur solche bikes gehabt hätten.


----------



## Toolkid (18. Juni 2020)

powerwheelie schrieb:


> ... Nun hört mein Ältester nicht auf zu wachsen ....


einfach nicht mehr füttern, dann hört das von alleine auf.


----------



## delphi1507 (18. Juni 2020)

Toolkid schrieb:


> einfach nicht mehr füttern, dann hört das von alleine auf.


Meine ist mit noch nicht ganz 9 auch schon in der Größen Region... Nicht mehr füttern? Erträgst du dann die Launen meiner Kids? Und an denen ist eh nix drann!


----------



## Ben-HD (3. Juli 2020)

Möchte und muss nochmal eure Meinungen anzapfen. Um noch etwas Zeit aus dem Pyro 26 Medium zu quetschen, könnte ich ja auch eine Luftfedergabel einbauen.

Ich hab nachgemessen. Die jetzige hat 430mm Achsmitte bis Lagersitz unten.

Die neue Gabel bräuchte also optimalerweise zudem:
Cantileverbremsen
26"
1 1/8" Schaftdurchmesser
Schnellspanner

Gibt es sowas? Ich hab nur die RST F1rst Air gesehen, allerdings nur als 120mm Variante mit Disc ohne Cantilever, die dann die Geometrie des Rads stark ändern würde.

Wenn ich neben der Gabel noch ein neues Vorderrad kaufen müsste, wär die Aktion ziemlich sinnlos finanziell.


----------



## kc85 (6. Juli 2020)

Da gibt es doch ein paar Gabeln, die Frage kämen. U.A. zum Beispiel die hier. Allerdings ist das Teil kein Leichtgewicht, erfüllt sonst aber alle Anforderungen.

kc85


----------

